# Windows 8 Consumer Preview



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

The Windows 8 consumer preview is out available in both 32 and 64 bit flavor for those who want to take a dive into the future of Microsoft's OS 
Download Here 

Engadget's First detailed impression


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

It's an intriguing OS. I've been testing it since the early beta days. But it just screams at you wanting a touch screen in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Going to put it on a Samsung tablet in the morning.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> It's an intriguing OS. I've been testing it since the early beta days. But it just screams at you wanting a touch screen in my opinion.
> 
> Kevin


That I agree with


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I was all set to install on the computer that I use for iTunes to sync both my iPad and iPhone. But Windows 8 scans for compatibility and one thing that is recommended is that I deautherize iTunes and there were a few other conflicts. So I decided against Windows 8.
On my other computer I had a message about Windows 8 not downloaded after I started the download after receiving the product key.

I do have one more computer that I do not care what the results will be after I stalling Winfiws 8.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to wait until it's RTM and then I'll download and try it before I buy. Not sure if I'm going to like it. And as far as touch controls-I'm NOT sitting in front of my 47" HDTV to control my computer lol If they eventually do away with the mouse and go touch only, that will be a MAJOR problem!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

After seeing a direct demo at CES for WIN8 this year, and reviewing the video I kept of it just this past week....I have to say that WIN8 is highly underwhelming.

It's a dumbed down UI that adds no innovative nor new significant end user capbabilties, other than it will work on a WIN8-enabled tablet with hand gestures. It's the "Vista" of mobile OS versions.

It's also at least a year or more behind the latest Android and iOS operating system versions in terms of features. Pretty much the way Engadget saw it too.

WOO HOO.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> Going to put it on a Samsung tablet in the morning.


Which Samsung tablet are you going to be using and how ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The good thing is, Microsoft will provide security patches for Windows 7 until January, 2020.

I may just skip 8 if Metro UI is the only option unless I end up needing to use a program that requires it.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I am running it on one of my computers at work.

It is very nice how fast it boots and it is very slick however, I hate how it is always throwing you into the Metro UI.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm downloading the iso for the 32-bit and will give it a whirl in VMWare on my iMac. Something to do I suppose...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

naijai said:


> Which Samsung tablet are you going to be using and how ?


It is the Samsung Series 9 tablet (model XE700T1A-A03). 128GB SSD and 4GB RAM (neither user upgradable). Similar to the model they gave out at BUILD, but the consumer version (no TPM which means no BitLocker)...

I installed it today (wiped out the hard drive and started fresh). Needed a couple of Intel drivers, and there is no Accelerometer driver available today (which means enjoy landscape orientation).

It's better (more stable/faster) than the Developer Preview. I am not sold on this "two UI" concept (Metro for cool, pretty, shiny apps, the Windows 7-ish UI for work) but it is what it is.

No serious problems found.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Great! Another OS with which TurboTax software will be found to not work.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm downloading the iso for the 32-bit and will give it a whirl in VMWare on my iMac. Something to do I suppose...


Well, that was a waste of time!! 

Wouldn't install, got a HAL error and died, locked up the VM too.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm downloading the iso for the 32-bit and will give it a whirl in VMWare on my iMac. Something to do I suppose...


I'm going to take a look at it this way also...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"scooper" said:


> I'm going to take a look at it this way also...


Hope you have better luck than he did.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a version behind on VMWare, so maybe the latest version would do fine.

In the meantime, I stuck it on my Acer laptop. First impression is I don't like it! But I'll play around some more, maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well after an evening playing around with it, I'm more glad than ever that I'm basically a Mac fanboi!! 

It installed and runs fine on my Acer Core i3-370M laptop w/4GB ram, but the UI is horrible for a desktop OS. Might work fine on a tablet though. I used to have an HP Touchsmart desktop and found that while touch works on a desktop, it isn't of much value for most apps, and in fact is very frustrating because the touch accuracy just isn't good enough for the desktop app icons and such. The few touch apps that came with that were a mixed bag, some great (recipe app), most just ho-hum.

First issue with Win8 was trying to figure out how the hell to shut it down! 2nd and biggest issue was how to not use the Metro UI! The first was easy enough, the second can't be done as far as I can see.

The simplicity of the metro UI reminds me of MS Bob...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

The Metro interface works (and looks) great on a Tablet PC.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok playing with it 
Better than the developer preview, if i ever get a tablet to install it on then i'm sure i'll enjoy the full benefit of the Metro interface like i do on my phone (HD7)
I like the Mail & XBOX live integration on the desktop along with the XBOX companion
The swap back and forth from the Metro interface and regular desktop is still iffy for me.
More testing and how i wish that ASUS would release a 64 bit ACPI compatible firmware. My desktop locks up everytime it enters sleep or Hibernation


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Running in Oracle VirtualBox on an XP Pro (32 bit) Host. seems a bit confusing right now


Then again - I'm one of those that prefer the Win2000 user interface...

Posted using Win8 IE


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

you really want to get confused by Win8? Try to shut the computer down.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When in doubt, just use the power button.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm surprised it's available in 32 and 64 bit, considering that Microsoft said that they were done with 32 bit. Windows 8 was supposed to be available in 64 and 128 but only...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Server side I can see 64 bit only. I don't think 128 bit hardware exists. I think they have said no 32 bit server.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive got 64 bit on my server machine, and 32 bit on my laptop and desktop machine (all Win7). I really dont see any improvement or speed out of the 64 bit version. What is the advantage 64 bit is supposed to offer?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Biggest advantage would be busting the 3GB RAM barrier in the easiest way. So, a really big graphic or CAD or spreadsheet or video would have more room to breathe. You could also load more of the OS into memory and not have to do as much virtual memory (swapping on the harddrive).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

A bit quicker, more stable.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ke3ju said:


> Windows 8 was supposed to be available in 64 and 128 but only...


You're making things up again, Arnold. There is no 128 bit hardware.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I remember some rumors on tech sites around 2009 that mentioned it. Maybe for Windows 9 or 10.


----------



## Angel-78 (Feb 12, 2012)

Downloading now, look forward to giving it a try. I have been really happy with Win7.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> WOO HOO.




That's my sentiments...

I think Windows 7 was a great upgrade.

When I had it at home, I missed it at work. Now that I have it at work, but stuck with Windows XP at home, the situation is reversed.

I like that SkyDrive appears to be more integrated with Windows 8, but aside from that, ehhh...

Plus, Metro... :barf:

~Alan


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> You're making things up again, Arnold. There is no 128 bit hardware.


Who says: http://www.dumbentia.com/pdflib/win2000.pdf
It's amazing what was thought to be "out of this world crazy" in the mid 90's, and what is laughably inadequate today. (The "ad" was created shortly after Windows 95 was introduced.)


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm still failing to see where the 128-bit hardware is. They don't exist. A 128-bit processor has been designed, but it's an exercise in imagination.


----------

